# Ranger Regiment Chances?



## MonkeyFist82 (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm PS 11b and currently in a local PD. I've been contemplating re-inlisting and would have liked to have attempted to get into the 82nd Pathfinder company or LRS. Alas  due to big Army deactivating them, I am now mulling over trying for the Regiment. What is y'alls opinion on my chance of getting a slot?


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 1, 2018)

Go to a recruiter. I don’t think they’re doing op40 slots for prior service guys. 18X was the only way in for prior service guys when I came in. Things have changed with new man power needs and a new troop buildup so I imagine things would change. If you don’t have your tab already I wouldn’t go the 75th route. Especially if you’re prior service. You’ll hate your life.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 1, 2018)

Or love it, depending how much of a sadist you are.


----------



## MonkeyFist82 (Feb 1, 2018)

Roger that DasBoot. I'm tabbed from my days with the Deuce. I was hoping to get back into the R&S side of things again. Just looking for alternatives from the LRS angle.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 1, 2018)

MonkeyFist82 said:


> Roger that DasBoot. I'm tabbed from my days with the Deuce. I was hoping to get back into the R&S side of things again. Just looking for alternatives from the LRS angle.


If you are then go for it. You’ll be able to just learn your job and not worry about all the haz... I mean... “corrective training.”


----------

